# Verkaufe Spielelaptop



## Steppenfuha (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Komme in einem Monat aus Amiland zurück und werde nun meinen Laptop  verkaufen da ich ihn in Deutschland nicht mehr brauche. Bei der  Anschaffung war mir wichtig, dass der Laptop gut für Spiele geeignet ist  ( Geforce 555 ) und gute Lautsprecher hat. Habe mich für den Lenovo  Ideapad Y570 M62GEGW entschieden. Specs sind folgende:

•    15,6" Display mit LED Backlight ( 1366 x 768 )
 •    Intel Core i5 2430M Prozessor      2.4 GHz
 •    4 GB RAM DDR3
 •    500 GB Festplatte
 •    1GB NVIDIA GeForce™ GT 555 Grafikkarte (Direct X11, Shader 5.0, CUDA, Optimus)
 •    Von JBL® entwickelte Lautsprecher (2 x 1,5 W) 
 •    DVD Super Multi Laufwerk
 •    Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit vorinstalliert

http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Le...k.68120.0.html

http://www.notebookinfo.de/produkte/...gwge/00009186/

Hat keine Kratzer oder sonstiges welche ich sehen könnte und läuft  wunderbar. Kommt mit Laptoptasche. Gekauft am 31.Januar 2012 und  dementsprechend noch Garantie von 1 Jahr und 5 Monaten.

Spiele welche ich gespielt habe: Skyrim, Orcs must Die, Blacklight  Retribution, Assasins Creed Revelations und Warhammer 40000 Space  Marine.

Bitte bedenken, dass ich ihn erst Anfang September verschicken kann wenn ich zurück komme.

Verkaufe ihn für 500 Euro mit Versand.


----------

